# how many fish total have you shot this year



## j_seph (Oct 15, 2011)

and from how many different bodies of water?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 15, 2011)

not near enough !!!


----------



## Bowfisher (Oct 18, 2011)

Best I can figure just on the big shoots, not club shoots, we shot around 3,500 fish in 6 states...over 5,300 miles of just driving to and from with 100 hrs in the truck..that's not counting driving or miles while we were at the lake..


----------



## Bowfisher (Oct 21, 2011)

And we did win BAA Team of the Year


----------

